# Amanda ...



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;sO8ArTHzR10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sO8ArTHzR10[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

Gli avvocati sono la feccia della societa'...

da vomito...


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2011)

che due ragazzi siano liberi ; uno di guardare il mare e l'altra di sdraiarsi su di un prato come desideravano, in totale assenza di prove certe, mi fa piacere.
però rimangono grandi dubbi e dei genitori che ancora non sanno chi abbia ucciso la figlia.
ma perché amanda ha fatto quelle assurde dichiarazioni su patrick lumunba?


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che due ragazzi siano liberi ; uno di guardare il mare e l'altra di sdraiarsi su di un prato come desideravano, in totale assenza di prove certe, mi fa piacere.
> però rimangono grandi dubbi e dei genitori che ancora non sanno chi abbia ucciso la figlia.
> ma perché amanda ha fatto quelle assurde dichiarazioni su patrick lumunba?


per salvarsi il culo...come tante altre stronzate...

pazzesco....

la mattina dopo il delitto, una signora a qualche decina di metri di distanza dalla casa del delitto, chiama la polizia perche' insospettita nell'aver trovato 2 cellulari nel suo giardino...

la polizia arriva e scopre che sono di Meredith...

vanno a casa e trovano fuori la Knox e Sollecito....

domanda:

che cazzo ci fate qua fuori?...ahahahah

risposta:

stiamo aspettando la polizia che abbiamo chiamato, perche' abbiamo trovato un vetro rotto e presumiamo abbiano rubato in casa...

poi la polizia entra in casa, sfonda la porta della camera da letto e trova la poverina...

cazzo, poi se scopre che i due bastardi hanno chiamato la polizia un quarto d'ora dopo l'arrivo della pattuglia di polizia che li aveva sorpresi li' fuori...

ma come cazzo indagano?

perche' dici un mare di stronzate se non hai fatto un cazzo?

io spero che qualcuno della famiglia di meredith faccia un bel servizietto almeno a quella merda rimasta in Italy...

poi dice che se ci si fa giustizia da soli si e' incivili...

maccheccazzo...


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2011)

che paese di merda ch'e' l'italia :bleah:


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> che paese di merda ch'e' l'italia :bleah:


non è vero.
ci sono grossi problemi e grandi eccellenze esattamente come tanti altri


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è vero.
> ci sono grossi problemi e grandi eccellenze esattamente come tanti altri



dissento, poi ognuno ha la sua opinione.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è vero.
> ci sono grossi problemi e grandi eccellenze esattamente come tanti altri


Se fosse successo a tua figlia, mi gioco i gioielli che tanto garantismo, da buona genovese, te lo saresti risparmiato...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> dissento, poi ognuno ha la sua opinione.


quindi ricapitolando, i coglioni del Cermis....impuniti...

Bozano che assassino' Calipari....impunito...

la Knox...impunita...

a berlusco', cazzo aspetti a diventa' cittadino iuesei?

ahahahahah

ridiamo per non piangere va....


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se fosse successo a tua figlia, mi gioco i gioielli che tanto garantismo, da buona genovese, te lo saresti risparmiato...
> 
> ahahahahahah


a parte il fatto che certi paragoni sono da evitare e te lo consiglio ; a me o ad un altro la giustizia cieca non interessa .
se ci sono dei dubbi condannare non allevia il dolore della morte di un figlio


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quindi ricapitolando, i coglioni del Cermis....impuniti...
> 
> Bozano che assassino' Calipari....impunito...
> 
> ...



Volendo la lista e' lunghissima, interminabile

una volta ci sta il segreto di stato, un'altra ... ... ...

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR confermo: l'italia e' un paese di merda.


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2011)

io sono felice di stare in questo paese ,
e nel mio piccolo (a dir poco) faccio quel che posso .ripetere continuamente che è un paese di merda dichiarando addirittura di non votare mi pare inutilmente sterile e lagnoso


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che certi paragoni sono da evitare e te lo consiglio ; a me o ad un altro la giustizia cieca non interessa .
> se ci sono dei dubbi condannare non allevia il dolore della morte di un figlio


cosa e' da evitare? il parlarne cosi' ti esorcizzi una tragedia che puo' sempre capitare a tutti?

e si' che il dubbio ti e' pure venuto del perche' la schifosa abbia accusato alla cazzo Lumumba e sia stata condannata a 3 anni (gia' scontati) e a 20k di risarcimento......

ed ora con i tuoi soldi lo stato risarcira' pure i due bastardi...

ma che cazzo...

la giuria popolare tra commesse, impiegate ed elettrauto...ma andate a zappare, anziche' andare nelle aule di giustizia..


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> cosa e' da evitare? il parlarne cosi' ti esorcizzi una tragedia che puo' sempre capitare a tutti?
> 
> e si' che il dubbio ti e' pure venuto del perche' la schifosa abbia accusato alla cazzo Lumumba e sia stata condannata a 3 anni (gia' scontati) e a 20k di risarcimento......
> 
> ...


il dubbio c'è .ma le prove?
o vuoi fare come gli americani che uccidono la gente innocente ?


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> il dubbio c'è .ma le prove?
> o vuoi fare come gli americani che uccidono la gente innocente ?


e secondo te in primo grado, sono stati cosi' cazzoni da condannarli?

hai letto un po' le carte o ti e' bastato il TG5?

ahahahahahah

che poi Guede ha patteggiato e s'e' beccato 16 anni ed ha sempre affermato che avesse 2 complici quella sera....

se i due bastardi erano estranei perche' quella sera erano fuori, perche' sono stati smentiti da tutti e caduti in tonnellate di contraddizioni?

se io dico che ero fuori con tizio e tizio dice che non e' vero e poi mi correggo dicendo che stavo invece con caio ed anche caio dice che non e' vero etcetc 

o che io stavo in cucina e mi tappavo le orecchie per non sentire Lumumba che violentava Meredith etcetcetc...

comunque a me discutere con chi non sa mai un cazzo in italia ma parla perche' ha la bocca, mi fa girare sempre i coglioni...


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2011)

*L'unica versione molto vicina alla verita' e' questa costruita in portineria da Vaspa, forse*


[video=youtube;a6y9k1FSZKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6y9k1FSZKY[/video]

 Rudy (giustamente) resta in carcere ... Meredith e' sotto terra ... e Amanda e Raffaele liberi.


Rudy dietro di se non ha nessuno, e' un povero ragazzo di colore ... Meredith, una famiglia con poche risorse alla spalle ... Amanda, gli Stati Uniti, se Raffaele e' libero, e' grazie ad Amanda e alla grandissima "macchina da guerra" che si e' adoperata per riportare in patria "visino d'angelo" GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *L'unica versione molto vicina alla verita' e' questa costruita in portineria da Vaspa, forse*
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;a6y9k1FSZKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6y9k1FSZKY[/video]
> ...


ed io mi gioco le palle anche per l'elettrauto, la commessa e l'impiegata


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e secondo te in primo grado, sono stati cosi' cazzoni da condannarli?
> 
> hai letto un po' le carte o ti e' bastato il TG5?
> 
> ...


le carte le ho lette , a questo punto direi quanto te perché  scrivi cose che sapevo molto bene e che ancora pesano per avere il legittimo dubbio ma non la certezza.
dopodiché ti sollevo dal fastidio e ti auguro una buona giornata.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> le carte le ho lette , a questo punto direi quanto te perché  scrivi cose che sapevo molto bene e che ancora pesano per avere il legittimo dubbio ma non la certezza.
> dopodiché ti sollevo dal fastidio e ti auguro una buona giornata.


se tu le avessi lette, non ti saresti posta la domanda sul perche' e percome avesse coinvolto alla cazzo Lumumba...

ahahahahahahah

cia' Mine'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *L'unica versione molto vicina alla verita' e' questa costruita in portineria da Vaspa, forse*
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;a6y9k1FSZKY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6y9k1FSZKY[/video]
> ...


ma come...un assassino certo...poveraccio?


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2011)

Calma calma, ma perche' non ne parliano con serenita' eh?

La cosa certa e' che di questo caso se ne parlera' a lungo ... e molto. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come...un assassino certo...*poveraccio*?


Era scarcasmo puro, naturale ch'e' un "assassino", insieme ad Amanda e Raffaele.


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Era scarcasmo puro, naturale ch'e' un "assassino", insieme ad Amanda e Raffaele.


si farà finta di passar per bischeri.
guarda che di lui ci sono tracce ovunque ...di amanda e sollecito nessuna


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Calma calma, ma perche' non ne parliano con serenita' eh?
> 
> La cosa certa e' che di questo caso se ne parlera' a lungo ... e molto. :mrgreen:


io so' serenisssssssimo....

me diverte Minerva che "ha letto" le carte e s'e' bevuta la stronzata che una ennesima ritrattazione della schifosa e' stata data  perche' fu la polizia nell'interrogatorio e scriverle le risposte...

ahahahahahahahahahahah

detto da uno (io) abbastanza critico certe volte nei contronti dei pulotti...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> si farà finta di passar per bischeri.
> guarda che di lui ci sono tracce ovunque ...di amanda e sollecito nessuna


si' e l'impronta con il piede nudo e sporco di sangue era tua allora e non di Amanda?....

ahahahahahahahahahahah

e' stata beccata pure mentre andava in giro col mocio...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2011)

Questi vogliono la varita', CHI gliela dara'?

[video=youtube;0rUIJ57_uVI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rUIJ57_uVI[/video]


da Repubblica:

*4 ottobre 2011
''Ripartiamo da capo, difficile perdonare''
Lyle e Stephanie Kercher, fratello e sorella di Meredith, nella conferenza stampa dopo la sentenza d'appello: "Abbiamo accettato il verdetto, ma dobbiamo capire chi ha aiutato Guede. Impossibile perdonare fino a quando non verrà fuori la verità"*



Vi risulta che qualcuno abbia chiesto "Perdono"?


----------



## Eliade (4 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Rudy (giustamente) resta in carcere ... Meredith e' sotto terra ... e Amanda e Raffaele liberi.
> 
> 
> Rudy dietro di se non ha nessuno, e' un povero ragazzo di colore ... Meredith, una famiglia con poche risorse alla spalle ... Amanda, gli Stati Uniti, se Raffaele e' libero, e' grazie ad Amanda e alla grandissima "macchina da guerra" che si e' adoperata per riportare in patria "visino d'angelo" GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


 Quoto, intendendo poveraccio uno che non ha nessuno a pararsi il sedere.
Ho sentito che Amanda è già in America...con voli di certo non di linea...chi li avrà pagati???
Mah...questa è una grande falla nel sistema Italiano, un imputato non dovrebbe lasciare l'Italia finché non siano finiti tutti i gradi di appello!
E' incredibile come abbiano fatto ad assolverli quando è evidente il loro coinvolgimento.


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2011)

*piccola nota per capirci meglio*



Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto, intendendo poveraccio uno che non ha nessuno a pararsi il sedere.
> Ho sentito che *Amanda è già in America*...con voli di certo non di linea...chi li avrà pagati???
> Mah...questa è una grande falla nel sistema Italiano, un imputato non dovrebbe lasciare l'Italia finché non siano finiti tutti i gradi di appello!
> E' incredibile come abbiano fatto ad assolverli quando è evidente il loro coinvolgimento.


Con passaporto scaduto  quando la diplomazia lavora, si organizza bene ed in fretta


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto, intendendo poveraccio uno che non ha nessuno a pararsi il sedere.
> Ho sentito che Amanda è già in America...con voli di certo non di linea...chi li avrà pagati???
> Mah...questa è una grande falla nel sistema Italiano, un imputato non dovrebbe lasciare l'Italia finché non siano finiti tutti i gradi di appello!
> E' incredibile come abbiano fatto ad assolverli quando *è evidente il loro coinvolgimento*.


è evidente ma non certo oltre ogni ragionevole dubbio


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è evidente ma non certo oltre ogni ragionevole dubbio


minchia Mine', non l'hanno presi col sorcio in bocca ma Amanda e Sollecito stando alle loro deposizioni....ritrattate, modificate, ammesse etcetc sulla scena del delitto non ci sarebbero stati....al momento dell'irruzione della polizia postale nella stanza di Meredith, sarebbe entrati solo un'altra ragazza coinquilina col fidanzato rimasto fuori, mentre i due stavano a sbaciucchiarsi in giardino...(verbale della polizia)...

t'hanno fatta fessa....

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> minchia Mine', non l'hanno presi col sorcio in bocca ma Amanda e Sollecito stando alle loro deposizioni....ritrattate, modificate, ammesse etcetc sulla scena del delitto non ci sarebbero stati....al momento dell'irruzione della polizia postale nella stanza di Meredith, sarebbe entrati solo un'altra ragazza coinquilina col fidanzato rimasto fuori, mentre i due stavano a sbaciucchiarsi in giardino...(verbale della polizia)...
> 
> t'hanno fatta fessa....
> 
> ahahahahahahah


t'avevo salutato ma son già tornata:mrgreen:
perché mentre mi stavo allontanando da te mi veniva in mente una cosa che non penserai mai: sai a chi somigli nel tuo modo di discutere?
a chen


 1) Chen non discute, non parla. Insulta, provoca, cerca di innervosire l’interlocutore. Perché lo fa? Non lo so. Per lui la discussione non serve per scambiarsi delle idee. Lui discute al solo fine di litigare, cerca non di convincere ma di fare a pezzi l’avversario. Così si rende antipatico ma a lui questo non interessa: se fa davvero a pezzi l’avversario tutti i lettori dovranno riconoscere che lui è il più bravo, il più forte, il più colto ecc. ecc. Per lui questo è il massimo della vita, probabilmente.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> t'avevo salutato ma son già tornata:mrgreen:
> perché mentre mi stavo allontanando da te mi veniva in mente una cosa che non penserai mai: sai a chi somigli nel tuo modo di discutere?
> a chen
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....che missilata galattica...AHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Vedi che ho ragione su di te?
Tu sei una tipa...buona per di fuori...ma viperona dentro...

Come dire...
NOLI ME TANGERE...

AAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
Ti mando un sorriso...


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....che missilata galattica...AHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Vedi che ho ragione su di te?
> Tu sei una tipa...buona per di fuori...ma viperona dentro...
> 
> ...


risparmia il sorriso che sto arrivando anche per te:serpe:


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2011)

Vabbe buonanotte :uhoh:


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> t'avevo salutato ma son già tornata:mrgreen:
> perché mentre mi stavo allontanando da te mi veniva in mente una cosa che non penserai mai: sai a chi somigli nel tuo modo di discutere?
> a chen
> 
> ...


ALT!

te hai esordito dicendoti contenta per l'assoluzione dei due innocenti, come a dire che gli altri che li ritengono colpevoli sono imbecilli perche' tu hai contezza, avendo letto le carte, della loro estraneita'...

avessi esordito ammettendo di non sapere un cazzo, saresti stata accolta diversamente...

ahahahahahah

quindi la tua intelligenza davanti al fatto che i due bastardi avessero cercato di far credere che al momento del delitto fossero da tutt'altra parte e che l'indomani , all'irruzione della polizia fossero intenti a sbaciucchiarsi anziche' mostrarsi preoccupati ed interessati e poi con il tempo a non saper giustificare come mai fossero a conoscenza di dettagli della scen del crimine che solo chi era li' poteva aver visto, oltre l'orma insanguinata ed altre robette, come si pone?

es. il parolisi che affermo' ai carabinieri che conosceva i dettagli del posto ove era stata trovata morta la moglie,  perche' aveva visto le foto sul cellulare dell'amico, che smenti'...

minchia, sinceramente pensavo fosse piu' difficile pijarti pe' culo...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ALT!
> 
> *te hai esordito dicendoti contenta per l'assoluzione dei due innocenti, come a dire che gli altri che li ritengono colpevoli sono imbecilli *perche' tu hai contezza, avendo letto le carte, della loro estraneita'...
> 
> ...


e cominci male perché non è affatto così: leggi bene e leggi anche quello che ho scritto ieri sul blog.
ascolta la gente, sterminatore...non partire da solo per la tangente


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e cominci male perché non è affatto così: leggi bene e leggi quello che ho scritto ieri sul blog.
> ascolta la gente, sterminatore...non partire da solo per la tangente


di cosa abbia scritto sul blog non ho idea e scusa se non torno indietro alla tua prima comunione...

ahahahahahah

la discussione era qui che si stava facendo e tu hai affermato praticamente che so' innocenti...

io ho cercato di capire su quali basi ti saresti formata questa convinzione ed adesso ho capito...

comunque, ti ripeto l'augurio...

fa' che nun capiti mai con chi se fa' le opinioni come te le fai tu...

poi ce racconti...

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> di cosa abbia scritto sul blog non ho idea e scusa se non torno indietro alla tua prima comunione...
> 
> ahahahahahah
> 
> ...


rileggi e 2 (la vendetta)
e dimenticavo di dire che l'impronta della scarpa mica era di sollecito ma dell'ivoriano.aggiornati


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> t'avevo salutato ma son già tornata:mrgreen:
> perché mentre mi stavo allontanando da te mi veniva in mente una cosa che non penserai mai: sai a chi somigli nel tuo modo di discutere?
> a chen
> 
> ...





Non Registrato ha detto:


> ALT!
> 
> te hai esordito dicendoti contenta per l'assoluzione dei due innocenti, come a dire che gli altri che li ritengono colpevoli sono imbecilli perche' tu hai contezza, avendo letto le carte, della loro estraneita'...
> 
> ...



Ma voi lo volete proprio conoscere/vedere il *"vero" Chen*?

E' qui nel forum oramai da tanto tempo e nessuno se l'e' cagato di striscio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma voi lo volete proprio conoscere/vedere il *"vero" Chen*?
> 
> E' qui nel forum oramai da tanto tempo e nessuno se l'e' cagato di striscio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




Ma chi è? 

Blu?


Io ho sempre sentito parlare di questo Chen ma non l'ho mai visto in azione....






PS Re: Amanda e Raffaele......... se non c'erano prove come mai sono stati condannati la prima volta?


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> rileggi e 2 (la vendetta)
> e dimenticavo di dire che l'impronta della scarpa mica era di sollecito ma dell'ivoriano.aggiornati


ma quale orma di scarpa quella che l'incastrava....era un'impronta del piede insanguinato di Amanda che si era sporcato nella stanza da letto di Meredith, infatti nella stanza c'era sangue ovunque...

quella li' con il casino che era stato appena scoperto, penso' di farsi una doccia e di mettersi a pulire casa col mocio che si era portata da casa di Sollecito...

per poi andare con Sollecito a pomiciare in giardino tutta bella pulita e profumata...

ma dai...

m'arendo...

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## MK (4 Ottobre 2011)

Che la ragazza abbia qualche problema è sicuro. Stermi sapevo che avresti tirato in ballo gli USA su questa storia. Ma bisogna credere alla giustizia italiana no? Altrimenti ha ragione Silvio...


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2011)

*Il pm: ''I veri errori sono dei periti''*

4 ottobre 2011

Il sostituto procuratore Giuliano Mignini:* "Una pressione mediatica inaccettabile e una decisione quasi annunciata, i veri errori sono dei periti di questa corte d'appello" *

http://tv.repubblica.it/cronaca/il-pm-i-veri-errori-sono-dei-periti/77434/75810?video


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Che la ragazza abbia qualche problema è sicuro. Stermi sapevo che avresti tirato in ballo gli USA su questa storia. Ma bisogna credere alla giustizia italiana no? Altrimenti ha ragione Silvio...


E c'ha ragggione si'...porello....

unico caso giudiziario al mondo ove esista il corrotto senza corruttore...

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Il pm: ''I veri errori sono dei periti''*
> 
> 4 ottobre 2011
> 
> ...


Mari' almeno D'Alema baratto' i coglionazzi del Cermis con la Baraldini, sta zoccola e' volata a mani vuote...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mari' almeno D'Alema baratto' i coglionazzi del Cermis con la Baraldini, sta zoccola e' volata a mani vuote...
> 
> ahahahahahahah


GIA', ma con Battisti l'ha presa nel c**o :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> GIA', ma con Battisti l'ha presa nel c**o :mrgreen:


mo' diranno che difendiamo i terroristi e diamo addosso ai poveri sbarbati innocenti...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mo' diranno che difendiamo i terroristi e diamo addosso ai poveri sbarbati innocenti...
> 
> ahahahahahah



Hai ragione :mrgreen: e' meglio fermarsi qua :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2011)

*Cosa vi avevo detto? Se ne parlera' molto di questo caso*

*Sentenza di Perugia, Alfano attacca
"Nessuno paga per errori giudiziari"

BRUXELLES -* La sentenza di assoluzione per Amanda Knox e Raffaele Sollecito fa pensare che "in Italia per gli errori giudiziari nessuno paga". Lo ha detto l'ex ministro della Giustizia, Angelino Alfano, parlando con i giornalisti a margine di alcuni suoi incontri con i vertici del Ppe in veste di segretario del Pdl. Nel merito della sentenza Alfano ha osservato che "i tre gradi di giudizio sono fatti proprio per consentire ripensamenti".

"Il tema che mi viene in mente, e che è giusto, è che - ha continuato Alfano - se la detenzione di Amanda è stata ingiusta, chi la risarcirà? Chi pagherà mai per una detenzione ingiusta sua e di Raffaele Sollecito?". "Io - ha concluso Alfano - mi attengo all'esito del giudizio della Corte, che ha dichiarato innocenti i due, con ciò affermando implicitamente che la detenzione non doveva esserci. In Italia il tema è che per gli errori giudiziari nessuno paga".

(04 ottobre 2011) 
http://www.repubblica.it/politica/2011/10/04/news/alfano_risarcimenti-22684866/?ref=HREA-1


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2011)

*ALLEGRIA!!!


http://tv.repubblica.it/cronaca/fiumicino-amanda-knox-sale-sull-aereo/77450/75826?video*


:mrgreen:​


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2011)

*CONCLUDENDO:*

[video=youtube;HtuxqgfcMCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtuxqgfcMCc&NR=1[/video][/URL]


E c'aveva ragione :strizza:​


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;eTbtOMdmM7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTbtOMdmM7A&feature=related[/video]​


----------



## Daniele (5 Ottobre 2011)

Per condannare devi avere le prove certe, non degli indizi interpretabili. Per come va in Italia sono quasi certo della loro innocenza, perchè se fossero stati colpevoli al 100% non li avrebbero mai incarcerati.


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

*Rudy Guede: «Sono l'unico a pagare
Amanda a casa da star»*







«Io vorrei sapere, sapere perchè sono rimasto l'unico a pagare. Lo vorrei gridare ai miei avvocati, a tutti, al mondo intero. Loro sono stati ritenuti innocenti e io sono qui». È lo sfogo in un'intervista del giovane ivoriano che sconta nel carcere di Viterbo, grazie al rito abbreviato, 16 anni per violenza sessuale e concorso in omicidio di Meredith Kercher.

Alla notizia dell'assoluzione in appello di Amanda Knox e Raffaele Sollecito, dice Guede, «sono rimasto senza forze, non mi sentivo così nemmeno quando ho avuto la sentenza definitiva». «Sono davvero giù di corda - confida il giovane -, ho paura del giudizio degli altri adesso. Quello che vorrei di più è essere dimenticato». Il pensiero va ai due ex fidanzati assolti: loro «sono a casa - dice -. Lei è una star e io sono l'unico che resta in carcere».

6 ottobre 2011
http://www.unita.it/italia/rudy-guede-sono-l-unico-a-pagare-br-amanda-a-casa-da-star-1.339083


Mi viene in mente quella sigla pubblicitaria di un vecchio carosello, Calimero: ... e' un'ingiustizia pero! Tutti se la prendono con me solo perchè sono piccolo e nero ...


----------



## Patrizia (6 Ottobre 2011)

E' un'assoluzione ben strana. E' poco credibile che i giudici di primo grado abbiano ignorato i risultati delle prove. Ancora meno, che in appello ne siano comparse di nuove a favore degli imputati.


----------



## Patrizia (6 Ottobre 2011)

Il grottesco è che negli Usa Amanda sarebbe stata condannata all'ergastolo, o peggio alla pena di morte con un solo grado di giudizio.
Fa bene ad amare l'Italia e ad esserne grata...al paese suo non avrebbe avuto una seconda possibilità.


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> *Il grottesco è che negli Usa Amanda sarebbe stata condannata all'ergastolo, o peggio alla pena di morte con un solo grado di giudizio.*
> Fa bene ad amare l'Italia e ad esserne grata...al paese suo non avrebbe avuto una seconda possibilità.


:up:​

Ben detto! ... lo dicono anche alcuni giornali americani.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Ottobre 2011)

Patrizia ha detto:


> E' un'assoluzione ben strana. E' poco credibile che i giudici di primo grado abbiano ignorato i risultati delle prove. Ancora meno, che in appello ne siano comparse di nuove a favore degli imputati.


In appello non sono comparse delle nuove prove a favore degli imputati ma fatte annullare quelle che c'erano...

e poi sono stati istruiti ad arte i giudici popolari, cazzoni matricolati, nel non tenere conto del comportanto tenuto dai due a cominciare dalla confessione di quella baldracca americana alla polizia e che poi con l'avvocato, dietro consiglio, ha ritrattato tutto affermando addirittura che le sue risposte le avessero scritte i poliziotti...

io impalerei anche gli avvocati, che ripeto considero la feccia della societa'...


----------



## Patrizia (6 Ottobre 2011)

Non ho seguito molto la parte tecnica delle prove.
Anche perchè la questione ormai era un romanzone a puntate.
L'intromissione di alcune autorità americane in una vicenda giudiziaria italiana mi urta il sistema nervoso. E quindi non ho seguito più...


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

Mi e' molto piaciuto quest'articolo:

http://www.ariannaeditrice.it/articolo.php?id_articolo=40451


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi e' molto piaciuto quest'articolo:
> 
> http://www.ariannaeditrice.it/articolo.php?id_articolo=40451



E questo:
http://www.aciclico.com/approfondimenti/amanda-knox-un-milione-di-dollari-per-cambiare-immagine.html


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> In appello non sono comparse delle nuove prove a favore degli imputati ma fatte annullare quelle che c'erano...
> 
> e poi sono stati istruiti ad arte i giudici popolari, cazzoni matricolati, nel non tenere conto del comportanto tenuto dai due a cominciare dalla confessione di quella baldracca americana alla polizia e che poi con l'avvocato, dietro consiglio, ha ritrattato tutto affermando addirittura che le sue risposte le avessero scritte i poliziotti...
> 
> io impalerei anche gli avvocati, che ripeto considero la feccia della societa'...


Scusate l'ignoranza, ma da quando in Italia c'è la giuria popolare, soprattutto in materia penale?


----------



## Minerva (6 Ottobre 2011)

non so da quando ma in questo processo a formarla c'erano 5 donne ed un uomo estratti a sorte e vincolati al silenzio


----------



## Minerva (6 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> In appello non sono comparse delle nuove prove a favore degli imputati ma fatte annullare quelle che c'erano...
> 
> e poi sono stati istruiti ad arte i giudici popolari, cazzoni matricolati, nel non tenere conto del comportanto tenuto dai due a cominciare dalla confessione di quella baldracca americana alla polizia e che poi con l'avvocato, dietro consiglio, ha ritrattato tutto affermando addirittura che le sue risposte le avessero scritte i poliziotti...
> 
> *io impalerei anche gli avvocati, che ripeto considero la feccia della societa'*...


al solito fai le tue  generalizzazioni del piffero ; cancelliamo tutta la categoria .


----------



## Mari' (6 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so da quando ma in questo processo a formarla c'erano 5 donne ed un uomo estratti a sorte e vincolati al silenzio




http://www.giustizia.piemonte.it/comefare.aspx?pnl=2


----------



## Patrizia (6 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusate l'ignoranza, ma da quando in Italia c'è la giuria popolare, soprattutto in materia penale?


tutti i cittadini, a parte alcune categorie, sono iscritti in elenchi, e possono essere sorteggiati per fa parte della giuria popolare.
Questo avviene per reati particolarmente gravi.


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Ottobre 2011)

grazie delle informazioni!


----------



## Minerva (10 Ottobre 2011)

ehi ...castigamatti..e dell'accusa di molestie  all'alto funzionario che ne pensi?


----------

